# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سؤال عن تعدّد قراءات (روايات) القرآن الكريم.

## أمين بن محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي سؤالين بارك الله فيكم.
1-لماذا توجد عدّة قراءات للقرآن الكريم (روايات)؟
2-و ماهي العلاقة بين هاته القراءات(الرواي  ت) و بين الوحي المنزّل على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم؟
ملاحظة: بالنسبة للسؤال الأول فانني أعرف بأن كلّ الروايات متواترة عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لتبيين مرادي من السّؤالين و لتوضيح الصورة. أقول:
بالنسبة للسّؤال الأوّل أعني به ما هو سبب تعدد القراءات أو ما هي الحكمة من ذلك. (قال لي بعض الفضلاء أنّ تعدّد الروايات كان على اثر اختلاف لهجات و ألسنة القبائل العربية). لكنني أبيت الا أن أسألكم مشايخي الكرام حتى تكون المسألة محرّرة عندي.
أما بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني القصد منه هو هل لما كان ينزل الوحي على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلّم كان ينزل بكلّ صيغ الروايات أم أنها صيغة واحدة؟
أظنني قرّبت المسألة الى أذهانكم. و أستسمحكم على لغتي الضّعيفة.
وضّحو لنا المسألة بارك الله فيكم. لأني في أمسّ الحاجة لمعرفة هذه الأمور.
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

للرفع وللفائدة

----------


## أبوهناء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
هاك أخي الكريم اسم كتاب قيم  فيه ما تبحث ، حملته سابقا من النت ويمكنك البحث عنه وتحميله أو زودني ببريدك إن عجزت:
المدخل إلى علم القراءات

محمد بن محمود حوا

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> هاك أخي الكريم اسم كتاب قيم  فيه ما تبحث ، حملته سابقا من النت ويمكنك البحث عنه وتحميله أو زودني ببريدك إن عجزت:
> المدخل إلى علم القراءات
> محمد بن محمود حوا


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته.
جزاكم الله خيرا على الإحالة. بعد وضعه في محرك بحث google حصلت عليه في أول نتيجة.  أتمنى كما قلتم أن أجد فيه بغيتي. و ظاهر من الفهرس اللهمّ بارك أنه كتاب جدّ قيّم و يتناول عدّة نقاط.
فبارك الله فيكم و أحسن اليكم.
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> لكنني أبيت الا أن أسألكم مشايخي الكرام حتى تكون المسألة محرّرة عندي


تحرّرت المسألة, و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتمّ الصّالحات.
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## خالد بن عبد الله بن ناصر

الشيعة يقولون (صراط من أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم وغير الضالين) يحرفون القرآن

فهل هناك رد عليهم

http://www.ala7ebah.com/upload/showthread.php?t=45613

هنا في موقع الأحبة في الله  محاولة  ؟؟؟؟  نرجو المشاركة لتزيد الفائدة

ولسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## جابر الجزائري

للرفع وللفائدة

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> تحرّرت المسألة, و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتمّ الصّالحات.
> دمتم بودّ.


انفع بما نِلته إخوانك إن تيسر لك .

----------

